# Billet grille, taillight tint, small mods...



## red5.7gto (Apr 19, 2008)

Anyone have links to places that I can buy these type of mods? If possible can someone post pics? I just bought my GTO and I am going to take care of small mods that I think will help in looks. I'm painting the calipers tommorow. Thanks guys.:cheers


----------



## red5.7gto (Apr 19, 2008)

thanks.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Try 

Late Model Parts and Accessories Superstore - PFYC

Welcome : MarylandSpeed.com- Your First Stop on the Way to Performance!

Thats where I mostly shop ...when I do, congrats on the car and please post some pictures! :cheers


----------



## red5.7gto (Apr 19, 2008)

Aramz06 said:


> Try
> 
> Late Model Parts and Accessories Superstore - PFYC
> 
> ...


will as soon as i get it out of the shop. Replacing the brakes, filter, things like that and putting on some new rubber. Thanks for the link. Pics to come!


----------

